# How Do You Save Money?



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

I now go to the thrift shop.  I got 5 pairs of slacks for less than 18.00. last week.  They are regular and dress slacks.  I will have to hem 2 of them but the rest are fine as they are.

I also shop at Aldi's all the time.  Everything cost a lot less.

What are your ways to save money?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 12, 2017)

Pay yourself first!  It doesn't matter if you use payroll savings to funnel money into a savings account or put a few bucks into the sugar bowl every month when you get your Social Security.  Regularly saving small amounts of money adds up over time.

Having cash on hand or being _open to buy_ is another big way to save money.  For me that is the big difference between being broke and being poor.  When you are stone cold broke you have to buy small amounts of things as you need them, often at inflated prices.  Living comfortably on a small income requires having a little cash stashed away to take advantage of the bargains that pop up unexpectedly.  It also takes a little restraint to examine your needs and wants.  Be honest with yourself and only buy what you really need.  Two elephants for a quarter is only a bargain if you really need two elephants.

I do most of the basic active forms of saving like going to the dead bread store, shopping in no frills grocery stores, thrift shops, etc...  

I also practice passive saving with the things that I don't do.  I don't grab a coffee or hit the fast food restaurants when I'm out running errands, I don't have cable television, I don't buy on credit, etc...

I also have a couple of cautions about saving.  I don't believe in saving by stealing, cheating or gaming the system.  Don't stop being generous about donating to charity and helping others.  If what you are doing makes you miserable then look for another way to save.  Finally have a clear understanding of why you are going to the trouble of saving, I see no point in being a miser.  If you don't have a clear goal or need then why bother saving, just relax and take life as it comes.

Good luck!


----------



## Laurie (Nov 12, 2017)

The only surefire wat I know is by not spending it, and that ain't easy!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 12, 2017)

When I knew I was going to be retiring, I bought a large upright freezer. I cook a few times a month and stock the freezer with homemade bread and other baked goods along with everything I need for a nice variety of meals. I cook and bake in quantity and freeze in meal-size portions. I make nearly everything I eat from scratch. It's surprisingly inexpensive to eat well and requires little effort on my part. I'm creating a raised vegetable garden so hopefully I can grow my own next year and save some trips to the farmers market.

The only paper product I buy is toilet paper, having made my own cloth napkins, handkerchiefs and cleaning cloths that work better than paper (I bought bolts of high quality linen and fine cotton on sale years ago and still haven't used them up). I also make my own shampoo, toothpaste, facial cleaner, shower gel and moisturizers. Some of this began out of necessity because most scented products make me sick. I rarely buy anything off the shelves. I don't use meds of any kind and only go to the doctor when I can't keep from it.

I make my own dish detergent and found a very inexpensive clothes detergent that works better than anything in the grocery store. All of my clothes are cotton or linen and are washable so no dry cleaning expenses. I have a great little low maintenance putt-putt car that gets 40 mpg and takes me everywhere I need to go.

My biggest luxuries are streaming TV and Kindle, although my local library has been amassing a selection of ebooks that I can access from home.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Nov 12, 2017)

Hey, Smiling Jane, I make my own shampoo, as well, and I use the same inexpensive liquid detergent for washing clothes and washing dishes. I don't buy any all-purpose or special cleaning products for around the house...i.e.; I just use plain hot water to mop the floors and wipe down the woodwork. I do make a disinfectant cleanser for the bathroom fixtures, though.

Other than refusing to spend money on products I don't need, I'm not as thrifty as I probably should be. I keep emergency money socked away, for if my car needs repairs or such as that, but I'm not saving up for anything.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Pay yourself first!  It doesn't matter if you use payroll savings to funnel money into a savings account or put a few bucks into the sugar bowl every month when you get your Social Security.  Regularly saving small amounts of money adds up over time.
> 
> Having cash on hand or being _open to buy_ is another big way to save money.  For me that is the big difference between being broke and being poor.  When you are stone cold broke you have to buy small amounts of things as you need them, often at inflated prices.  Living comfortably on a small income requires having a little cash stashed away to take advantage of the bargains that pop up unexpectedly.  It also takes a little restraint to examine your needs and wants.  Be honest with yourself and only buy what you really need.  Two elephants for a quarter is only a bargain if you really need two elephants.
> 
> ...


Thanks for giving us those tips!



Laurie said:


> The only surefire wat I know is by not spending it, and that ain't easy!


So true that is!  I have to spend money on food, utilities, gas.  I do get HEAP to help with the winter gas bill.  Many may be able to get it if they qualify.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> When I knew I was going to be retiring, I bought a large upright freezer. I cook a few times a month and stock the freezer with homemade bread and other baked goods along with everything I need for a nice variety of meals. I cook and bake in quantity and freeze in meal-size portions. I make nearly everything I eat from scratch. It's surprisingly inexpensive to eat well and requires little effort on my part. I'm creating a raised vegetable garden so hopefully I can grow my own next year and save some trips to the farmers market.
> 
> The only paper product I buy is toilet paper, having made my own cloth napkins, handkerchiefs and cleaning cloths that work better than paper (I bought bolts of high quality linen and fine cotton on sale years ago and still haven't used them up). I also make my own shampoo, toothpaste, facial cleaner, shower gel and moisturizers. Some of this began out of necessity because most scented products make me sick. I rarely buy anything off the shelves. I don't use meds of any kind and only go to the doctor when I can't keep from it.
> 
> ...


Sounds good Jane.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 12, 2017)

I try to adhere to my grandmother's depression-era mantra: Use it up, wear it out, make it do or do without. "Try" being the operative word!

I only use my checking account for paying bills and buying groceries. After my bills are paid, I get cash, and when the cash "allowance" is gone, it's gone until the next deposit to my account is made, one on the first of the month and one around the middle of the month.

Definitely Aldi for groceries! The Goodwill store is a treasure trove for a lot of things like clothes, small appliances, dishes, pots & pans, even jewelry. I only started going there because my g'daughter loves it. She'd want to go "Goodwill shopping" and would invite me to go along. Dang! They have clothes that have never even had the original retail tags removed. Shopping for clothes there requires a lot of time and a lot of patience, but hey! I'm retired, remember? Nowhere to go and all the time in the world to get there. LOL

Aunt Bea, "dead bread" store! We had one in the small town where I used to live, but there's not one close to me here. If wishes were horses...

Going to farmers' markets close to the end of their day can yield some real bargains on fresh fruit and veggies. 

There are probably lots of others, but I can't think of them off the top of my head.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 12, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> Hey, Smiling Jane, I make my own shampoo, as well, and I use the same inexpensive liquid detergent for washing clothes and washing dishes. I don't buy any all-purpose or special cleaning products for around the house...i.e.; I just use plain hot water to mop the floors and wipe down the woodwork. I do make a disinfectant cleanser for the bathroom fixtures, though.



I'm a big fan of washing soda, baking soda and vinegar for cleaning nearly everything. My detergent is basically washing soda and part of the reason it's so great (beyond only using a tablespoon for a washer load) is that it cleans all the way down to the fiber so I don't need stain removers or fabric softeners. I use rubbing alcohol or hydrogen peroxide for disinfecting.

Does your shampoo use coconut milk as a base, or castile soap? I go back and forth.

The most important question of all, why do so many men on this and other forums call themselves Captain? Is that some kind of guy thing? Inquiring minds and all that.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 12, 2017)

When I started working, an old gent named Earl, who I worked with, always repeated his mantra "Curb yer' desires, Ace"!  I learned over time that he was talking about self control, when it comes to spending.  Another tip I read: "Its not your salary that makes you rich, it's your spending habits".


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 12, 2017)

GeorgiaXplant, the vendors at farmers markets here will give discount coupons if you ask for them and sometimes when you don't. They're a great deal and I've found some growers like to help seniors by giving us more produce than we paid for. I thought about signing up with a CFA but it's too much for me to keep up with and it's bad when a bunch of things I don't really like get ripe at the same time.

I sure wish we had Aldi's. We have Trader Joe's and they're the best place to buy some things, but not as cheap as Aldi's. Maybe that chain will get here eventually.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I try to adhere to my grandmother's depression-era mantra: Use it up, wear it out, make it do or do without. "Try" being the operative word!
> 
> I only use my checking account for paying bills and buying groceries. After my bills are paid, I get cash, and when the cash "allowance" is gone, it's gone until the next deposit to my account is made, one on the first of the month and one around the middle of the month.
> 
> ...


Great ideas.  I got several pairs of slacks with the tags still on them.  They are really nice and I know they were expensive.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 12, 2017)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I try to adhere to my grandmother's depression-era mantra: Use it up, wear it out, make it do or do without. "Try" being the operative word!
> 
> I only use my checking account for paying bills and buying groceries. After my bills are paid, I get cash, and when the cash "allowance" is gone, it's gone until the next deposit to my account is made, one on the first of the month and one around the middle of the month.
> 
> ...



Grandmothers were pretty smart!

Sometimes it's good to ask yourself:  If my grandmother didn't have it do I really need it or what would my grandmother have done in this situation.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 12, 2017)

The biggest part of my budget is food and supplies.  So I do my best to cut down on the size of meals so that there are no leftovers.  I only buy what I need in small quantities and of course shop at sales.  

Then I come up with crazy schemes.

Our laundry costs us $3.00 a wash and $2.00 to dry.

But the dryer is huge.

So what I do is wait for two washes and one dry.  So every wash day I am saving $2.00.

That buys me coffee with the boys.  We have a coffee gang that meets every day.

And I don't spend money unless I absolutely have to on computers printers or whatever.

My friend laughs at me. I tell him I'm easily satisfied. 

I had a good time with my money when I was young.  Now that I am old, I'm easily satisfied.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> The biggest part of my budget is food and supplies.  So I do my best to cut down on the size of meals so that there are no leftovers.  I only buy what I need in small quantities and of course shop at sales.
> 
> Then I come up with crazy schemes.
> 
> ...


Great ideas.  Your laundry costs more than mine.  To wash it's 1.95 and to dry it's 1.75.  My laundry was really piled up so it cost me about 40.00 the past few weeks to do it all and dry it, too!  I had a ton to do, lots of sets of sheets mostly.


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 12, 2017)

I always have cash with me so that I can take advantage of buying from a private party.  I go to yard sales.

I buy most of my non-perishable groceries online and in case lots.  Amazon Subscribe & Save is particularly good.  eBay often has good deals as well.  Walmart isn't as good as it was.  They try to get people to pick up orders at the store, but I like to have it shipped.  I do buy some fancy perishable foods online as well.  I often buy from outside the country.  This isn't cheap, but it's good.

I use propane for my gas appliances.  I buy when prices are low.  I have two large tanks.

I wear casual clothes almost all of the time.  I love L.L. Bean.  They have all kinds of good deals at this time of the year along with a full inventory.  I advise everyone to take a look.

http://www.dartagnan.com/

https://www.britishcornershop.co.uk... Shop&utm_content=British Corner Shop (Exact)

Here's the best place for potato sausage and other goodies.

https://koenemannsausage.com/


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 12, 2017)

*We cut the cable as well. And while we missed the premium channels at first, we do not as much now.  We watch TV off antenna as well as stream Hulu, Netflix and Amazon Prime movies.  Hubby's one indulgence is he bought a small TV, and has Amazon Fire on it.  He can watch Hulu and Netflix on it.  And I can watch them on our big TV as well.
When the lease on my car expires next year, we are going to turn it in and go down to 1 car.  We will both be retired by then.  I cook a lot of soups to put in the freezer.  One Wednesday a month I go to the bread outlet store to stock up, because as well as the outlet prices, I get a senior discount.  We had considered getting a stand alone chest freezer, but we really do not have space for it.  
I never much cared for Aldi, but shop alot at Price Rite.  Get good deals there, and now they accept coupons.
*


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> I always have cash with me so that I can take advantage of buying from a private party.  I go to yard sales.
> 
> I buy most of my non-perishable groceries online and in case lots.  Amazon Subscribe & Save is particularly good.  eBay often has good deals as well.  Walmart isn't as good as it was.  They try to get people to pick up orders at the store, but I like to have it shipped.  I do buy some fancy perishable foods online as well.  I often buy from outside the country.  This isn't cheap, but it's good.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the good tips Big Horn.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *We cut the cable as well. And while we missed the premium channels at first, we do not as much now.  We watch TV off antenna as well as stream Hulu, Netflix and Amazon Prime movies.  Hubby's one indulgence is he bought a small TV, and has Amazon Fire on it.  He can watch Hulu and Netflix on it.  And I can watch them on our big TV as well.
> When the lease on my car expires next year, we are going to turn it in and go down to 1 car.  We will both be retired by then.  I cook a lot of soups to put in the freezer.  One Wednesday a month I go to the bread outlet store to stock up, because as well as the outlet prices, I get a senior discount.  We had considered getting a stand alone chest freezer, but we really do not have space for it.
> I never much cared for Aldi, but shop alot at Price Rite.  Get good deals there, and now they accept coupons.
> *


Some Aldi's are better than others I noticed.  I don't know of Price Rite; I don't think it's in my area.  Do you have to pay for Wifi to have netflix and hulu?  Good tips!


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 12, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Some Aldi's are better than others I noticed.  I don't know of Price Rite; I don't think it's in my area.  Do you have to pay for Wifi to have netflix and hulu?  Good tips!



In some areas of the US Price Rite is also known as Shop Rite.  I just like that they have more of a selection of items, their own brands as well as national brands.   Yep, even though we watch Hulu And Netflix on our TVs, we still need internet access.  Our big TV is a SmarTV, and we have several apps on it.  Including Youtube, and some free apps.


----------



## Lon (Nov 12, 2017)

Who Saves?  At this stage of my life I prefer to be a spender.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Pay yourself first!  It doesn't matter if you use payroll savings to funnel money into a savings account or put a few bucks into the sugar bowl every month when you get your Social Security.  Regularly saving small amounts of money adds up over time.
> 
> Having cash on hand or being _open to buy_ is another big way to save money.  For me that is the big difference between being broke and being poor.  When you are stone cold broke you have to buy small amounts of things as you need them, often at inflated prices.  Living comfortably on a small income requires having a little cash stashed away to take advantage of the bargains that pop up unexpectedly.  It also takes a little restraint to examine your needs and wants.  Be honest with yourself and only buy what you really need.  Two elephants for a quarter is only a bargain if you really need two elephants.
> 
> ...



Great ideas and advice, Bea!

Being miserly is different from being able to put something into savings for future use.


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 12, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks for all the good tips Big Horn.


Now, I'll give you the best tip: if you can find it on Netflix, Amazon Prime, or any other overpriced supplier of electronic entertainment, you can find it on youtube, the television network, or a myriad of independent websites without charge.  There's no reason to spend hundreds of dollars per year for this garbage.

Some youtube videos aren't available in this country.  Simply download the Tor browser and reset it until it shows that it's receiving from another country.  Do a search  for free television shows.  Don't use Google; all you'll get will be ads.  Use https://duckduckgo.com/.  It's the best search engine as they don't track you.  Searches are all objective.  Search https://ahmia.fi/ as well.  You'll need the Tor browser to go to the results because it searches the deep net only.  You can, however, see them on any browser.  You can search the clear net from the darknet if you use DuckDuckGo's mirror website.  http://3g2upl4pq6kufc4m.onion/ 


Learn about Tor and the deep net.  You cannot link to the deep net from a regular browser.  For example, the New York Times deep net or dark net website is https://www.nytimes3xbfgragh.onion/.  You can only access it through the Tor Browser.

https://www.torproject.org/

https://www.deepdotweb.com/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2017)

I look through the weekly ads in the newspaper to see who has what on sale in the supermarkets, will cut a coupon or two if needed to buy at the discount price.  When I think of it, I shop on the senior discount day at the market, usually only one day a month, but if you're buying steaks, seafood, the total savings is worth it.

We used to make inexpensive meals, like just browning some ground beef and onions and serving it over wide noodles.  A crock pot of beans goes a long way too, usually Great Northern, but Kidney, Black, etc. just as good.  Made with garlic and onions only for vegetarian, or add a little cubed ham or bacon for meat flavor, don't need much.

If I use one of those big zip lock baggies just for a loaf of bread, some bagels, open sleeve of crackers, etc., I just wash it out and reuse it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

Lon said:


> Who Saves?  At this stage of my life I prefer to be a spender.


Well, Lon, YOU can afford to be but not all of us can.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> Now, I'll give you the best tip: if you can find it on Netflix, Amazon Prime, or any other overpriced supplier of electronic entertainment, you can find it on youtube, the television network, or a myriad of independent websites without charge.  There's no reason to spend hundreds of dollars per year for this garbage.
> 
> Some youtube videos aren't available in this country.  Simply download the Tor browser and reset it until it shows that it's receiving from another country.  Do a search  for free television shows.  Don't use Google; all you'll get will be ads.  Use https://duckduckgo.com/.  It's the best search engine as they don't track you.  Searches are all objective.  Search https://ahmia.fi/ as well.  You'll need the Tor browser to go to the results because it searches the deep net only.  You can, however, see them on any browser.  You can search the clear net from the darknet if you use DuckDuckGo's mirror website.  http://3g2upl4pq6kufc4m.onion/
> 
> ...


Thanks Biggie!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I look through the weekly ads in the newspaper to see who has what on sale in the supermarkets, will cut a coupon or two if needed to buy at the discount price.  When I think of it, I shop on the senior discount day at the market, usually only one day a month, but if you're buying steaks, seafood, the total savings is worth it.
> 
> We used to make inexpensive meals, like just browning some ground beef and onions and serving it over wide noodles.  A crock pot of beans goes a long way too, usually Great Northern, but Kidney, Black, etc. just as good.  Made with garlic and onions only for vegetarian, or add a little cubed ham or bacon for meat flavor, don't need much.
> 
> If I use one of those big zip lock baggies just for a loaf of bread, some bagels, open sleeve of crackers, etc., I just wash it out and reuse it.


Thanks for your tips.  I got a bag of lentils today.  I love them!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 12, 2017)

I have so many ways. Some are so small but I think it adds up. I never waste food. Casseroles and soups are my best friends. We rarely eat out. I reuse plastic bags if no meat has been stored in them.We have meatless meals once in awhile. When I wash I hang the clothes out or on lines in our basement. I buy in bulk. Always pay our credit card off on time. I keep the heat low in winter, that's why they invented sweaters. Clip coupons and only buy items on sale. A week ago we went to a theme park with my daughter and family. I brought along two bottles of water for the hubby and myself from bottles I filled from our faucet at home. I noticed a machine at the park was selling bottled water for $4.00 each. I saved $8.00 that day and because we were over the age of 70 we got in free. When we travel we take our lunch the first day out. Fill our coffee mugs at the motel in the morning to drink along the way. I love garage sales and the new Salvation Army store is fantastic and I enjoy the hunt for a bargain.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I have so many ways. Some are so small but I think it adds up. I never waste food. Casseroles and soups are my best friends. We rarely eat out. I reuse plastic bags if no meat has been stored in them.We have meatless meals once in awhile. When I wash I hang the clothes out or on lines in our basement. I buy in bulk. Always pay our credit card off on time. I keep the heat low in winter, that's why they invented sweaters. Clip coupons and only buy items on sale. A week ago we went to a theme park with my daughter and family. I brought along two bottles of water for the hubby and myself from bottles I filled from our faucet at home. I noticed a machine at the park was selling bottled water for $4.00 each. I saved $8.00 that day and because we were over the age of 70 we got in free. When we travel we take our lunch the first day out. Fill our coffee mugs at the motel in the morning to drink along the way. I love garage sales and the new Salvation Army store is fantastic and I enjoy the hunt for a bargain.


Great tips!  I can't afford to pay my credit card off each month but I pay.  I like the Salvation Army too!


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Nov 12, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> I'm a big fan of washing soda, baking soda and vinegar for cleaning nearly everything. My detergent is basically washing soda and part of the reason it's so great (beyond only using a tablespoon for a washer load) is that it cleans all the way down to the fiber so I don't need stain removers or fabric softeners. I use rubbing alcohol or hydrogen peroxide for disinfecting.
> 
> Does your shampoo use *coconut milk as a base, or castile soap?* I go back and forth.
> 
> The most important question of all, *why do so many men on this and other forums call themselves Captain?* Is that some kind of guy thing? Inquiring minds and all that.



I use castile soap as a base because everything else I tried either dried my hair out, or made it look oily within just a couple days. I only shampoo once a week unless I get paint or something in it.

I chose Cap'n Sacto because he was host of a Saturday morning kiddie show I used to watch when my family first moved to Sacramento. I can't speak for the other Captains, but I'll venture to guess most of them either served in the military or own a boat.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 12, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> I use castile soap as a base because everything else I tried either dried my hair out, or made it look oily within just a couple days. I only shampoo once a week unless I get paint or something in it.
> 
> I chose Cap'n Sacto because he was host of a Saturday morning kiddie show I used to watch when my family first moved to Sacramento. I can't speak for the other Captains, but I'll venture to guess most of them either served in the military or own a boat.



I looked up Cap'n Sacto and see it was a Sacramento show. We had Miss Frances but I'll be darned if I'll call myself that. She would mention children's names during the show, and I remember being all excited when she gently urged my brother and me to hurry and get dressed. Made my day.

The problem with homemade shampoos is that you have to restore the pH balance of your hair so either a vinegar or baking soda rinse (or better yet a combination of the two), 1 tablespoon per cup of water, will negate any oiliness or unruliness.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> I looked up Cap'n Sacto and see it was a Sacramento show. We had Miss Frances but I'll be darned if I'll call myself that. She would mention children's names during the show, and I remember being all excited when she gently urged my brother and me to hurry and get dressed. Made my day.
> 
> The problem with homemade shampoos is that you have to restore the pH balance of your hair so either a vinegar or baking soda rinse (or better yet a combination of the two), 1 tablespoon per cup of water, will negate any oiliness or unruliness.


That said can anyone post some of your recipes for shampoos or other things you make home made to save money?


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 12, 2017)

I use Irish Spring.  That fancy stuff is for city slickers.  It only takes a few seconds to wash and rinse.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 12, 2017)

A woman named Jillee has a great blog called One Good Thing. She has all kinds of ideas and recipes to make things that are cheap and helpful. I think she's great, and her site is a good starting point. https://www.onegoodthingbyjillee.com/

I like her coconut milk shampoo formula. It's 1/4 cup coconut milk (canned or homemade), 1/3 cup organic baby shampoo, 1 teaspoon good oil (olive oil, vitamin E, almond oil, coconut oil; I use jojoba oil partly because I always have it around), and 10-20 drops of essential oil (I've never added this but it might be nice to have a scent or the kind of healing you get from essential oils). Shake well and store any leftover in the refrigerator.

During the winter I use coconut milk shampoo every other time I shampoo. I don't shampoo every day because I don't need it, especially in the winter. In between coconut oil shampoos, I use 1 tablespoon of baking soda to 1 cup of hot water. Pour it over my hair, massage in and rinse. I follow it with a rinse of 1 tablespoon of apple cider vinegar in 1 cup of hot water. I didn't use shampoo for about three years when my scalp broke out from shampoo; my hairdresser said it was scalp acne and it was horrible. While it healed, I only used baking soda to shampoo, and my hair and scalp were never healthier. The combination of baking soda and vinegar is really all you need, but in the winter especially I also like coconut milk shampoo because the oils counteract dryness. 

For laundry I use Nellie's laundry soda. You can buy a smallish can that lasts 100 washes for about $18 through Amazon or Nellie's web site. It's the best clothes detergent I've ever used. Jillee has recipes for homemade laundry detergent if you prefer to make your own and it's probably cheaper to do it that way. I don't ever use any kind of stain remover or fabric softener because I don't need it. For whitening in my local hard water, I use 1/2 cup washing soda mixed with 1/2 cup hydrogen peroxide. Mix it fast and use it right away. It's a much better whitener than Oxyclean ever dreamed of being for a fraction of the cost.

Jillee also has recipes for both dishwasher detergent and liquid dish detergent. I won't share my dishwasher detergent formula with you because through trial and error I found what works with the water where I live, and I'm sure it would be different for you. It's the same mixture of washing soda, borax, citric acid and kosher salt but I've changed the proportions. I put 1/2 to 1 cup of white vinegar in the washing cycle of my old dishwasher that doesn't have a rinse-aid dispenser.

I buy washing soda at Smith's (Kroger's in this area). It comes in large boxes. Same thing with borax. I've seen washing soda and borax at Walmart, but you have to get there early because they never shelve enough. I buy white vinegar by the gallon at the grocery store; it's usually in the canning section. That's also where I buy kosher salt and hydrogen peroxide. I buy big bags of baking soda through Amazon or Walmart online; I think they're 13 pounds. I buy organic coconut milk by the case through Amazon. It freezes well so you don't have to waste any. I buy 5 pound bags of citric acid through Amazon, and that's also where I buy organic baby shampoo. I bought a bunch of these Lock & Lock bins years ago when they cost a lot less and that's how I store washing soda, baking soda, borax, citric acid and kosher salt. It's much easier to dip a measuring cup into a bin than to lift heavy containers. https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=lock+&+lock

I subscribe to Amazon Prime for about $100/year. If you're on any kind of benefit program like Snap or whatever, you can get a monthly Prime subscription for around $6. It's worth it to me not to have to carry big heavy loads of groceries to and from my car. I discovered it was a godsend when I broke my shoulder and got big bags of dog food delivered to my door. I'm a Kindle addict so I use Prime for that and also the sreaming video selection, although I prefer Netflix, PBS and Acorn. I've also been using Walmart and Target's online ordering. I think they both deliver free on orders over $35. Walmart sells all kinds of things online that they don't stock in their stores; they use outside merchants like Amazon does.

I added some large storage cupboards to my kitchen/dining area for non-perishables. (I painted them to match my walls so they're not as noticeable.) I buy 6 cans of San Marzano tomatoes at a time. I buy dried beans and rice in quantity and keep them in my freezer. All of those are from Amazon, so I don't have to lug them around. I make vegetable, beef and chicken stocks and freeze in 1 cup portions. Same with bone broth. I far prefer homemade breads and baked goods to anything bought, and I slice and freeze so I can take out what I want. I use parchment paper to divide the slices.

I have a lot more time than money and baking and doing prep keeps me active, so it's all good.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> A woman named Jillee has a great blog called One Good Thing. She has all kinds of ideas and recipes to make things that are cheap and helpful. I think she's great, and her site is a good starting point. https://www.onegoodthingbyjillee.com/
> 
> I like her coconut milk shampoo formula. It's 1/4 cup coconut milk (canned or homemade), 1/3 cup organic baby shampoo, 1 teaspoon good oil (olive oil, vitamin E, almond oil, coconut oil; I use jojoba oil partly because I always have it around), and 10-20 drops of essential oil (I've never added this but it might be nice to have a scent or the kind of healing you get from essential oils). Shake well and store any leftover in the refrigerator.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the great tips!  I will use them for I need to save money as much as possible.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2017)

Another way I save money is by having a prepaid Tracfone.  I don't make that many calls and I have my home computer for paid internet.  For me that's enough of a monthly bill, but I understand that other people rely on their Smartphones, etc. for daily internet use, streaming and communication.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2017)

I've learned to mostly ignore all those ads that keep arriving in my mailbox or on my computer, telling me that I can save 40%, 20%, or whatever, by shopping within the next few days. Save how? By spending money that
I wasn't originally planning to spend?  Those discounts are usually off the list price, which was probably inflated in the first place. In other words, buy something because you really want or need it, not because it's on sale
that weekend.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

Sunny said:


> I've learned to mostly ignore all those ads that keep arriving in my mailbox or on my computer, telling me that I can save 40%, 20%, or whatever, by shopping within the next few days. Save how? By spending money that
> I wasn't originally planning to spend?  Those discounts are usually off the list price, which was probably inflated in the first place. In other words, buy something because you really want or need it, not because it's on sale
> that weekend.


I know what you mean Sunny.


----------



## jujube (Nov 12, 2017)

I like a shampoo that I find at Sally Beauty.  I wait until it's on a 2-for-one deal and buy two huge jugs of it for about $13.  As I have short thin hair, it takes very little shampoo for my daily wash.  The two jugs will last me much more than a year.  It's probably a lot cheaper than my making shampoo from raw ingredients.  

I'm also an ardent resale shop hunter.  I don't need much clothing and tend to take good care of what I have, so they last longer.  The one thing I do splurge on is good sturdy shoes.  If my feet ain't happy, ain't NOBODY happy in this house.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

jujube said:


> I like a shampoo that I find at Sally Beauty.  I wait until it's on a 2-for-one deal and buy two huge jugs of it for about $13.  As I have short thin hair, it takes very little shampoo for my daily wash.  The two jugs will last me much more than a year.  It's probably a lot cheaper than my making shampoo from raw ingredients.
> 
> I'm also an ardent resale shop hunter.  I don't need much clothing and tend to take good care of what I have, so they last longer.  The one thing I do splurge on is good sturdy shoes.  If my feet ain't happy, ain't NOBODY happy in this house.


Take care of those feet Jujube!  They get you where you need to go!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 12, 2017)

jujube said:


> I like a shampoo that I find at Sally Beauty.  I wait until it's on a 2-for-one deal and buy two huge jugs of it for about $13.  As I have short thin hair, it takes very little shampoo for my daily wash.  The two jugs will last me much more than a year.  It's probably a lot cheaper than my making shampoo from raw ingredients.



That shampoo probably contains all kinds of harmful ingredients I wouldn't use. Besides, how much do baking soda and vinegar cost?


----------



## Lara (Nov 12, 2017)

I save money by reminding myself that "You can admire something but you don't have to own it".

`


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 12, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Another way I save money is by having a prepaid Tracfone.  I don't make that many calls and I have my home computer for paid internet.  For me that's enough of a monthly bill, but I understand that other people rely on their Smartphones, etc. for daily internet use, streaming and communication.



Me too. I have one of Consumer Cellular's cheap flip phones. Not a consumer of social media and I prefer using my desktop for Internet browsing. It probably helps that I'm waiting for cataract surgery so I'm not inclined to watch movies on a cellphone.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 13, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> That shampoo probably contains all kinds of harmful ingredients I wouldn't use. Besides, how much do baking soda and vinegar cost?



I learned about baking soda bathing from this article in TMEN years ago, thanks for the reminder!

https://www.motherearthnews.com/nature-and-environment/sponge-bath-zmaz81mazraw


----------



## todalake (Nov 15, 2017)

Stay in Gulf Shores, Al instead in mid-southern Florida for the winter.  Costs are 25-35 percent of cost of Florida.  One bedroom fully furnished less than $800/month and that includes taxes and fees.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 15, 2017)

Lon said:


> Who Saves?  At this stage of my life I prefer to be a spender.



Ha Ha. but I save so I can spend .


----------



## Knight (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm with Camper6 on that thinking. Savings by using electronic direct deposit and online bill payment isn't much and more of a convenience. Eating well like jumbo shrimp & center cut loin lamb chops bought when on sale, again not much but combined with other grocery purchases on sale pays for the gas to go buy whatever. 

Biggest saving is discount spa treatment for when my wife gets the urge to indulge. Not to sure Amazon's deal of the day with some decent reductions on items qualifies as saving. A few deals have already been donated to charity since those were really not needed. 

The save so we can spend part is the $2,400.00 budgeted monthly for going out to eat, go to shows & gambol. Winning is nice but it's not about winning it's about spending time together enjoying our lives the way we hoped to.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 17, 2017)

todalake said:


> Stay in Gulf Shores, Al instead in mid-southern Florida for the winter.  Costs are 25-35 percent of cost of Florida.  One bedroom fully furnished less than $800/month and that includes taxes and fees.


I can beat that-I pay 210.00 a month rent!  That includes a garage parking space!  I pay gas and electric.


----------



## Iodine (Nov 19, 2017)

I got rid of my cell phone last week as I realized the only thing I use it for is so my husband and I can find each other when we get lost in Wal-Mart.  Now we can get more exercise looking for each other.  nthego: If the kids want to get in touch with us while we are out and about they can call their dad's cell phone.  

I hang cloths on a cloths line, it's good for the cloths too and saves on the electric bill.  Of course a lot of places won't allow a cloths line up.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 20, 2017)

I bring a lunch everyday for work. A salad with veggies from our garden when in season, sandwich, apple slices, yogurt, or whatever we had the night before.
My co-workers eat fast food everyday. Usually something fried or cheesy. What is the cost of that in the long run to your health? I think to myself I've had cancer she hasn't so don't judge. But the thread subject is saving money and I'm sure I do. Unless you eat the dollar menu everyday that gets expensive.
Otherwise I will never be as thrifty or frugal as my husband so I always feel like a big spendthrift if I don't save a slightly used baggie or reuse the coffee grounds for one more cup. 
I do love thrift stores especially one in particular because I like quality clothes but not the prices and I can often find what I want there. The malls are filled with trendy stuff that aren't for me even with a sale and coupon.
Someday I'd like to try some of the detergent recipes etc.For now both my husband and I are pretty brand loyal and buy the same deodorant, soap, etc. It's a plus if it's on sale.
Big Horn, as for Irish Spring, I like it too.


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 20, 2017)

hearlady said:


> I bring a lunch everyday for work. A salad with veggies from our garden when in season, sandwich, apple slices, yogurt, or whatever we had the night before.
> My co-workers eat fast food everyday. Usually something fried or cheesy. What is the cost of that in the long run to your health? I think to myself I've had cancer she hasn't so don't judge. But the thread subject is saving money and I'm sure I do. Unless you eat the dollar menu everyday that gets expensive.
> Otherwise I will never be as thrifty or frugal as my husband so I always feel like a big spendthrift if I don't save a slightly used baggie or reuse the coffee grounds for one more cup.
> I do love thrift stores especially one in particular because I like quality clothes but not the prices and I can often find what I want there. The malls are filled with trendy stuff that aren't for me even with a sale and coupon.
> ...


I'm brand loyal as well.  I did, however, change from Edge aerosol shaving foam to Pacific caffeinated shaving cream after a brief fling with Cremo.  I get a better shave than I've ever had before, probably less expensive as well although I buy Personna Med Prep blades. I also changed from disposable razors to a Gillette NEW made between 1930 and about 1940.  I bought an extra to use while the first was being replated which took about two months: gold plating to be sure, just as it was originally.

I must mention that I just bought a hundred razor blades for $15.36 on eBay; they were more than twice as much on Amazon.

I must also mention that I do not save used coffee grounds.







One last thing: the local Dairy Queen as well as an independent fast food place offer a $5 lunch special for students.  They're both a short walk to the high school.  My high school charged 50 cents for a truly vile lunch; that would be about $5 today with inflation. A half pint of milk was 7 cents at the time.  I brought a yummy sandwich that my mother made and bought the milk.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Another way I save money is by having a prepaid Tracfone.  I don't make that many calls and I have my home computer for paid internet.  For me that's enough of a monthly bill, but I understand that other people rely on their Smartphones, etc. for daily internet use, streaming and communication.


I have a tracfone, too, but rarely use it.  I asked my isp how much just internet would cost and they said $85.00!!  I pay less with the bundle.  I'm thinking of switching bundle companies.  Every time I call a new provider though they try to see me a big expensive bundle and get mad when I ask them for the cheapest one.  So, forget that for now.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> I'm brand loyal as well.  I did, however change from Edge aerosol shaving foam to Pacific caffeinated shaving cream after a brief fling with Cremo.  I get a better shave than I've ever had before, probably less expensive as well although I buy Personna Med Prep blades. I also changed from disposable razors to a Gillette NEW made between 1930 and about 1940.  I bought an extra to use while the first was being replated which took about two months: gold plating to be sure, just as it was originally.
> 
> I must mention that I just bought a hundred razor blades for $15.36 on eBay; they were more than twice as much on Amazon.
> 
> ...


I have been using Ebay more than Amazon lately.  Good deal on those blades!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2017)

hearlady said:


> I bring a lunch everyday for work. A salad with veggies from our garden when in season, sandwich, apple slices, yogurt, or whatever we had the night before.
> My co-workers eat fast food everyday. Usually something fried or cheesy. What is the cost of that in the long run to your health? I think to myself I've had cancer she hasn't so don't judge. But the thread subject is saving money and I'm sure I do. Unless you eat the dollar menu everyday that gets expensive.
> Otherwise I will never be as thrifty or frugal as my husband so I always feel like a big spendthrift if I don't save a slightly used baggie or reuse the coffee grounds for one more cup.
> I do love thrift stores especially one in particular because I like quality clothes but not the prices and I can often find what I want there. The malls are filled with trendy stuff that aren't for me even with a sale and coupon.
> ...


I just started shopping the thrift store again.  Got some good bargains for sure!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2017)

Iodine said:


> I got rid of my cell phone last week as I realized the only thing I use it for is so my husband and I can find each other when we get lost in Wal-Mart.  Now we can get more exercise looking for each other.  nthego: If the kids want to get in touch with us while we are out and about they can call their dad's cell phone.
> 
> I hang cloths on a cloths line, it's good for the cloths too and saves on the electric bill.  Of course a lot of places won't allow a cloths line up.


There is a clothes line in the basement here.  I may use it as the dryer cost adds up.  I didn't pay my smart phone bill to save money.  I can still use it for internet and email and apps because I have WiFi.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> I'm brand loyal as well.  I did, however change from Edge aerosol shaving foam to Pacific caffeinated shaving cream after a brief fling with Cremo.  I get a better shave than I've ever had before, probably less expensive as well although I buy Personna Med Prep blades. I also changed from disposable razors to a Gillette NEW made between 1930 and about 1940.  I bought an extra to use while the first was being replated which took about two months: gold plating to be sure, just as it was originally.
> 
> I must mention that I just bought a hundred razor blades for $15.36 on eBay; they were more than twice as much on Amazon.
> 
> ...



Big, my adult grandson recently shaved off his neat and trimmed full beard and moustach, but although he went from age 23 to age 12, he wants to be clean shaven for awhile. His problem is Razor Burn!

I got him Cremo, which is supposed to be the best and he said it did give him a better shave. He follows with cold towels and a slick aloe based after shave lotion by Neutrogena, yet he moans!

What's up with "caffeinated shaving cream"?  Do you think "caffeinated" helps anything as I can't imagine.

Another member said that alternating electric shaves with blades can help. But GS doesn't have an electric razor (yet).
Can you use the double edged blades more than once? 

Can you post a pic of the shaver you put the blades in? LOL, all I can think of is my father's.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2017)

Hospital cafeterias used to be dirt cheap. Not so much now, but still reasonable.


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 20, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Big, my adult grandson recently shaved off his neat and trimmed full beard and moustach, but although he went from age 23 to age 12, he wants to be clean shaven for awhile. His problem is Razor Burn!
> 
> I got him Cremo, which is supposed to be the best and he said it did give him a better shave. He follows with cold towels and a slick aloe based after shave lotion by Neutrogena, yet he moans!
> 
> ...


It depends on the blade and how long since the last shave.  I get two pleasant shaves with the Personna Med Prep.  The third pulls too much.  This varies with the individual.

I can't get a decent shave with an electric razor.

Caffeinated shaving cream seems to help a great deal with razor burns and red face as well as provide a great shave.  I learned about in in a blog which later became a podcast.  That's where I've learned a great deal about shaving and shaving implements along with supplies. You'll find it on eBay and Amazon.

You'll find a link to his material.  It's fascinating to me.  Rick has become a shaving fanatic who, among other topics, interviews manufacturers, some of whom are quite small.  He talks about his shaving experiences along with his collecting of razors of all sorts.  I can't recommend it too highly.  Read the blog from the beginning, then listen to to the podcast.  It becomes better and better.  

https://brushnsoapnblade.wordpress.com/2013/09/07/lets-get-started/

Your memories of what the razor looks like are correct.  This Facebook page has all sorts of information on the Gillette NEW.  Additionally, if you search "shaving" and "forum," you will get a plethora of items.  If you search for "safety razor" or "razor blades" on eBay, you will be overwhelmed.

Here's a tip you can give your grandson: he shouldn't need to press down with the razor. The right combination of shaving cream or soap, razor, and blade will do the job without pressure.  This does require some experimentation.

I believe that skin becomes a bit tougher as we shave more times.  I sliced myself up plenty as a teenager, but today I rarely nick myself.

https://www.facebook.com/Gillette-NEW-Double-Edge-Razor-228060233932344/


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 21, 2017)

I don't wash small batches of laundry, Ruthanne. As a single person, it's easy enough to amass laundry for 2-3 weeks until I have enough to make it worthwhile. I installed a retractable laundry line that runs the length of the bathtub and I also have a folding dryer. Most things I dry in the dryer but a few things get hung up to dry, especially things that take a beating in the dryer. I figure drying a load of laundry every 2-3 weeks is a luxury I can afford. I haven't touched an iron in over 10 years because all of my clothes, sheets and everything else is cotton. Linen shirts in the summer, cotton other than that. I take it out as soon as it's dry and no wrinkles. No dry cleaning bills either.


----------



## Kaya (Nov 21, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> I now go to the thrift shop.  I got 5 pairs of slacks for less than 18.00. last week.  They are regular and dress slacks.  I will have to hem 2 of them but the rest are fine as they are.
> 
> I also shop at Aldi's all the time.  Everything cost a lot less.
> 
> What are your ways to save money?



I buy and sell. I go to thrift shops, find treasures, resell them for profit. I also buy everything I myself need at thrift shops and yard sales. Why spend 65 bucks on a blouse when someone else paid that, wore it a few times, then donated it and I can get it for 3 bucks? I don't do Walmart, but sometimes I go there just to get something NEW for myself although I know it will fall apart sooner rather than later.


----------



## Kaya (Nov 21, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> I have a tracfone, too, but rarely use it.  I asked my isp how much just internet would cost and they said $85.00!!  I pay less with the bundle.  I'm thinking of switching bundle companies.  Every time I call a new provider though they try to see me a big expensive bundle and get mad when I ask them for the cheapest one.  So, forget that for now.



I bought a 300 buck andriod and got it free when I signed up with MetroPCS. I pay 30 bucks a month for the phone, and I have internet access as well with it.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 21, 2017)

I bought a T-Mobile LG smartphone and I have a prepaid plan -- which is really no plan at all -- you buy minutes, add them to your phone and then when you use them up you buy more minutes.  I pay $0 monthly for it. I don't think I've ever spent more than $50 in a year for minutes, as I am not a big phone talker at all, and I don't have any reason for having internet on the phone, so I turned that off because it uses up my minutes.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> It depends on the blade and how long since the last shave.  I get two pleasant shaves with the Personna Med Prep.  The third pulls too much.  This varies with the individual.
> 
> I can't get a decent shave with an electric razor.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for all this great info! My grandson ill certainly appreciate it.

Hope you're having a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## StarSong (Nov 24, 2017)

My budget helpers: 

I try to invest my savings efforts in places where the potential is the greatest.  I make more foods from scratch ingredients than ever before, including pizza, popcorn from kernels (detest the microwave stuff), soups, and so forth.  That's partly because I have the time to do so, and partly because there are just two of us living here now.  Two palates to please.  

Like others, I use dried (or Aldi's canned) beans, fresh or frozen vegetables and seasonal fruit, buying many items in bulk.  For health and save-the-planet reasons, we've moved to a WFPB (whole food plant based) diet so no meat or fish and just a little dairy.  An unexpected bonus is that food lasts a lot longer.  Clean up is a breeze when there are no worries about contamination from animal products to adjacent foods that won't be cooked to sterilizing temperatures.  I grocery shop primarily at Costco, 99 cent store, Aldi's, Smart & Final and Trader Joe's.             

Clothing lasts forever, it seems.  When I was young I'd laugh at people who said that they had sweaters older than me.  Now I get what they meant.  

I've got no interest in making my own shampoo or cleaners.  Having worked in the cosmetics industry, I am well aware of their extensive testing to ensure that these products not only leave the factories in sterile condition, but they can remain germ-free even when they slip from the user's hands into a filled bath.  Does that mean preservatives and other chemicals live in my shampoo and conditioner?  Yup, but I'm at peace with that.  In any event, personal hygiene products aren't terribly expensive unless you're buying very upscale items, in which case you're unlikely to change to baking soda and vinegar type concoctions anyway.  I buy about $40 in shampoo and conditioner a year.  Not a lot of savings to be gained there.    

With soaps, I halve the amount of laundry soap recommended and rarely run my dishwasher.  I probably buy $20 of Dawn dish soap per year.  Again - not a lot of savings to be had here.  I use almost no cleaning products.  Warm water is my go-to cleaner.          

Vitamins and supplements are another area altogether.  We buy Vitamin D supplements and B complex at Costco but I started making my own turmeric capsules.  It's far less expensive than purchasing them as vitamins, even figuring the initial expense of the gizmo needed to fill the pills.  Happy side note: I feel rather like Walter White (Breaking Bad) while doing so.  What can I say?  Life is filled with small thrills. 

We try to minimize running heat and AC, relying on sweaters and fans when possible.  

Lastly, I try to keep in mind how long I'm going to use something before donating it to the Salvation Army.  Instant Pots intrigue me, but since I know it would soon be just another corpse in my small appliance graveyard, I resist the siren song.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> I don't wash small batches of laundry, Ruthanne. As a single person, it's easy enough to amass laundry for 2-3 weeks until I have enough to make it worthwhile. I installed a retractable laundry line that runs the length of the bathtub and I also have a folding dryer. Most things I dry in the dryer but a few things get hung up to dry, especially things that take a beating in the dryer. I figure drying a load of laundry every 2-3 weeks is a luxury I can afford. I haven't touched an iron in over 10 years because all of my clothes, sheets and everything else is cotton. Linen shirts in the summer, cotton other than that. I take it out as soon as it's dry and no wrinkles. No dry cleaning bills either.


I do the same.  I wash a lot of laundry at a time.  I think that's a good idea with the retractable line in the bathroom!  I may do that.  It's warmer in there than in the laundry room here.  Some of my clothes need ironing but I so dislike ironing and I take it you do too.  I have cotton clothes that get wrinkled but I wear them anyway because "that's the fashion" I tell myself.  Hahaha.  Oh you take the cotton clothes out right away..I do too but mine still get wrinkled, maybe mine are not all cotton.  I need to do some laundry again soon come to think of it.



Kaya said:


> I buy and sell. I go to thrift shops, find treasures, resell them for profit. I also buy everything I myself need at thrift shops and yard sales. Why spend 65 bucks on a blouse when someone else paid that, wore it a few times, then donated it and I can get it for 3 bucks? I don't do Walmart, but sometimes I go there just to get something NEW for myself although I know it will fall apart sooner rather than later.


I should go to the resell.  I have a lot of clothes that don't fit me because I've gained some weight.  I can't see paying a lot for clothes any more either.  There are some really nice clothes at the thrift stores.  I haven't been to a yard sale since the summer but then that's when they are...lol


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2017)

Kaya said:


> I bought a 300 buck andriod and got it free when I signed up with MetroPCS. I pay 30 bucks a month for the phone, and I have internet access as well with it.


Good deal.  I have an android too but quit paying the bill because my debit card got an unauthorized charge and I had to cancel it.  So when I got the new card I decided not to keep the smart phone deal going. I can still use my email and facebook on it because of my wifi.  That's a better deal than I had for the phone.



Butterfly said:


> I bought a T-Mobile LG smartphone and I have a prepaid plan -- which is really no plan at all -- you buy minutes, add them to your phone and then when you use them up you buy more minutes.  I pay $0 monthly for it. I don't think I've ever spent more than $50 in a year for minutes, as I am not a big phone talker at all, and I don't have any reason for having internet on the phone, so I turned that off because it uses up my minutes.


That's a great deal.  I may look into that.  I never heard of getting  minutes that way before.



StarSong said:


> My budget helpers:
> 
> I try to invest my savings efforts in places where the potential is the greatest.  I make more foods from scratch ingredients than ever before, including pizza, popcorn from kernels (detest the microwave stuff), soups, and so forth.  That's partly because I have the time to do so, and partly because there are just two of us living here now.  Two palates to please.
> 
> ...


You know how to save!  I wish I could go without any animal products.  I guess I could and should because of having liver disease and it's not good for the liver.  I'll consider it.  I was vegetarian for 10 years in the past.  I use Dawn, too, and buy the family size and save on that.  I don't know where the Costco is here but know they are in my state somewhere.  I have cut down on the heat and my bill this month was $39.00 which isn't bad.  Thanks for all your ideas.

Thank you everyone for all of your ideas!:sentimental:


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 24, 2017)

Noticed a lot of discussion on razor blades;


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 25, 2017)

Bloomsbury Publishing is offering 30-45% off on their academic titles, but only until December 10.  The good stuff is at 30%.

https://www.bloomsbury.com/us/academic/


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> Bloomsbury Publishing is offering 30-45% off on their academic titles, but only until December 10.  The good stuff is at 30%.
> 
> https://www.bloomsbury.com/us/academic/



I almost never buy books anymore.  Between the library and freebies on Amazon Prime, I'm usually good to go.  About five years ago I pared my collection of books by about 2/3, tossing plenty and donating at least 150 of the to the library.  Some they put into circulation, others they sold off during fundraisers by Friends of the Library.  Either way, I'm delighted to no longer be shelving or dusting them.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 25, 2017)

StarSong said:


> I almost never buy books anymore.  Between the library and freebies on Amazon Prime, I'm usually good to go.  About five years ago I pared my collection of books by about 2/3, tossing plenty and donating at least 150 of the to the library.  Some they put into circulation, others they sold off during fundraisers by Friends of the Library.  Either way, I'm delighted to no longer be shelving or dusting them.



I culled my bookshelves a few years ago. Our local VA has a long-term rehab unit and a friend told me the guys there are bored out of their minds a lot of the time with TV and other entertainment but they love to read. So I boxed up everything they might enjoy (my escape reading is good mysteries and spy novels), and I took it all over there. A unit administrator called me later to tell me it was like Christmas when they opened the boxes.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> I culled my bookshelves a few years ago. Our local VA has a long-term rehab unit and a friend told me the guys there are bored out of their minds a lot of the time with TV and other entertainment but they love to read. So I boxed up everything they might enjoy (my escape reading is good mysteries and spy novels), and I took it all over there. A unit administrator called me later to tell me it was like Christmas when they opened the boxes.


Yes, lots of people read.  That was good of you!  Someone donated some books to us and left them by the mailboxes along with some other stuff the other day.  They sat there for days and the books looked interesting so I brought them upstairs to read.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 26, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> I'm a big fan of washing soda, baking soda and vinegar for cleaning nearly everything. My detergent is basically washing soda and part of the reason it's so great (beyond only using a tablespoon for a washer load) is that it cleans all the way down to the fiber so I don't need stain removers or fabric softeners. I use rubbing alcohol or hydrogen peroxide for disinfecting.



I gotta remember to tell my Lady about this

She could swamp this thread with her ways of saving
I marvel at it all from time to time
Ours is a bit different since we are off grid and live in a cabin
But
Here’s some bits and pieces;
She uses an old fashioned scrub board to do the wash
And Zote soap
It’s a bar
Dries our clothes behind the wood stove on a rack I fashioned
Summer is the line, of course
Clothes never smelled so fresh

I pride myself in doing most the shopping for groceries
Hit three stores
Know their constant bargains
Coupons work sometimes, but are generally for saps
They are usually for things we never buy since we get basics and make it all at home, over a fire

Oatmeal
Fills
Sates
Stays with ya
Cleans ya out
And is cheap (over any box cereal)

Potatoes
Heh, I’m Irish, so know how to fix ‘em

My work out is chopping wood
Hauling water

Thrift stores
Rock
Movies, 5 for a dollar

There’s many more hints/tips but just wanted to contribute

(this thread rocks, btw…y’all got this, great tips, habits)

cheers


----------



## Stormy (Dec 4, 2017)

I comparison shop to save on big ticket items and clip coupons when I can to save a dollar or two. I write down my monthly expenses and what I spend on things to get a better look at how my finances are and if I'm spending too much. I'd rather do without something than put myself in debt


----------



## HiDesertHal (Dec 8, 2017)

When you deposit your extra income in an investment or savings account, you're *saving*, and that's the only way you really save.

When you buy something that's on a really great sale, you're* still spending*, which is not saving.

Shopping and purchasing is the _*opposite*_ of saving.

If you don't actually *save* any money, then you will eventually be broke.  

I save my pension and social security checks, spending less than their accrued value.

This way I can live comfortably without having to work.

I planned it this way 55 years ago, and it works! After retiring in 1998,  I was able to pay off our 30-year retirement home mortgage in 12 years, thus having disposable cash for other things beside the essentials.

_Yowsah!_
Hal


----------



## HipGnosis (Dec 8, 2017)

When you buy something that is on a really good sale, you are spending, but you are or will be saving if it's something you were going to buy or something buy regularly  (and would continue to buy in the future).


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 9, 2017)

HipGnosis said:


> When you buy something that is on a really good sale, you are spending, but you are or will be saving if it's something you were going to buy or something buy regularly  (and would continue to buy in the future).


Yes, there are many things I was going to buy anyway so I figure I am saving if I get a bargain at a lower price somewhere rather than a higher price somewhere else.  Makes sense to me.


----------

